# i need help with my gerd



## jbebe85 (Feb 5, 2013)

hello im new here I have had problems with gerd for a while. just got put on omeprazole. Only thing with my case since my gerd went untreated for years i have these other symptoms. besides heart burn throwing up in my mouth. I tink i have a hiatal hernia as well. its painful i describe as a hipcup that forces my stomache into my throat i dont have to eat for that to happen. happens about 5-10 a day if not more. Also have nausea when i feel like i have to burp but cant. I also have asthma and i have been having alot of problems wuth it lately with a persistant cough that wont go away and gets worse when i lay down. i try to talk to my drs about my gerd but they don't see the importance and i have ask for a scan but told me that its not protocol.


----------



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally go to your doctor and get these things checked out! GERD can cause asthma, coughs,hoarseness etc. the hiatal hernia could be a cause of your gerd too, and might have a role to play in your regurgitation. I don't know, I'm no doctor. But hopefully your doctor will be able to she's some light on these things!


----------



## veggielover (May 1, 2012)

I developed GERD after getting gallstones. I had the my gallbladder taken out and still had the GERD!! I'm against any medication, but thank God I was able to fix it with information I found in the internet. This is my diet everyday.

1) Eat small meals, every 3 hrs. This seems very difficult at first, but like everything you have to get used to it and plan your meals.

2) Try to eat standing up, whenever possible. This really works!

3) Drink a bit of water after every few mouthfulls. I used to eat my food w/out any water and it would just pile on top of my stomach. In the beginning, try drinking water after EACH bite of food. It'll slow you way down and that'll help w/ digestion. Remember, you'll be eating again in 3 hours, so you won't loose weight.

4) First thing in the morning, have 1/2 cup of water. If you have a hernia, that'll create a weight at the bottom of the stomach and will help the food from coming up. If you don't have a hernia, it'll still help by getting the gastric juices going, which will help you digest your breakfast.

5) *Get off any meds, if possible! Pharmaceuticals create an acidic environment leading to GERD. MY ONLY medication is rice water.* Rice is a disinflammatory and will help calm your stomach. Here's the recipe: 1/2 cup basmati rice (basmati taste best but you can use regular rice), in about 3 cups water. Bring to boil and simmer for 20 minutes until the rice is very soft and puffy, add additional water as the water evaporates. Place everything in blender and carefully blend while still hot. Have a full cup while still warm and refrigerate the rest. Next day have some rice water cold, just stir the liquid and rice before drinking.

6) Be mindful of food sensitivities or allergies. We all know coffee and tomato paste and tomato sauces cause acidity, but you may have allergies too. I suggest that you try an elimination diet and slowly start adding acidic foods. My diet is very bland almost everyday and when I do splurge (today I had pasta, veggies and pasta sauce and I'm feeling a little too acid for my taste), it's not so bad b/c I'm doing steps 1-5 above. Here's my typical diet, also can be used as an elimination diet. Most meals I eat standing up and drinking water in between mouthfuls. BE SURE to drink some rice water, at least in the beginning.

Breakfast- 1/2 cup of *fresh squeezed organic orange juice* (bottled juice gives me acid, due to the preservatives), oatmeal w/soymilk, masala chai tea w/soymilk (coffee is too acidic)

Midmorning- Smoothie with 1 banana, 1 teaspoon almond butter, soymilk and 1/2 teaspoon of agave nectar OR at work, you can cut up a banana and add a bit of almond butter to ea slice. Drink water, of course.

Lunch: turkey sandwich with lettuce grilled in 1 teaspoon olive oil, drink plenty of water

afternoon: plain zucchini slices with hummus and water, of course! You can also have some fresh lemonade (nothing bottled)!

dinner: I make salmon patties (cooked salmon with tons of veggies mixed with 1 egg, then pan friend with a tablespoon of olive oil), but you can have a small piece of fish with roasted carrots, if you want to keep it simple.

Have faith!


----------



## myjade_84 (Jun 21, 2013)

Every person's body is different so not all you read or hear would be able to help you. What you must do is to try the way that you think is the best for you and your condition. You can try to deal with this illness through naturopathy. Changing your diet will be your first step. Eliminate the foods that can trigger your reflux like processed foods. As much as possible, only eat healthy stuff like veggies and non-acidic fruits like apple and melon. You should also add probiotics to your diet and do some exercise.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

jbebe85 said:


> i try to talk to my drs about my gerd but they don't see the importance ...


Get a second opinion! Some doctors don't really listen to patients. Find someone who takes your symptoms and concerns seriously.


----------

